# Horizon and yoder



## sacedbysapp (Jun 19, 2013)

thinking of moving to a better made smoker in the future wondering Whats the difference between the horizon marshall backyard smoker and the yoder Wichita they seem equal to me.?


----------



## veryolddog (Jun 19, 2013)

Good choices. I just recently purchased a Yoder Cheyenne as an entry level smoker. I have had a Yoder 480 pellet smoker for the last couple of months. The fit and finish are exemplary and everything is made with 1/4 inch steel. My small Cheyenne weighs 340 lbs. And, the pellet smoker weighs 265 lbs. Yoder builds the old fashion way, with solid construction and time tested traditions of excellence. Every smoker is tested before it leaves the factory.

Since I have two smokers, I did not opt for the Wichita which is an extremely fine unit. I suggest that you call Yoder and ask to speak with either Don or Byron. Or, go to their website and send them an email. At minimum, you will be informed.

And last, they are extremely customer service oriented after the sale should you required their assistance.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## show me smoke (Jun 20, 2013)

I do not think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## weinnmann (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been looking for a offset stick burner also and have my mind set on a Yoder but I just need to decide which model. The people at Yoder have been very nice to talk with and very patient with my repeated questions.Show me smoke I love the pic of the jack you mounted to the front of your offset to move it around, I have been wondering how to make the larger models more mobile and I had an idea similar to yours but that looks like the ticket.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 24, 2013)

I would go Yoder, Horizons are nice, but I dont like the firebox vent, I actually cut my finger on the one at Bass Pro just opening it. Other than that they are nice. Yoder just has more my style look to it.


----------



## show me smoke (Jun 24, 2013)

weinnmann said:


> I have been looking for a offset stick burner also and have my mind set on a Yoder but I just need to decide which model. The people at Yoder have been very nice to talk with and very patient with my repeated questions. Show me smoke I love the pic of the jack you mounted to the front of your offset to move it around, I have been wondering how to make the larger models more mobile and I had an idea similar to yours but that looks like the ticket.


I built that and it has been great, works just like i hoped it would.  Cost less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a horizon Marshall rd special.  Never seen the Yoder but looked at the website.  They look essentially the same.  The yoder looks a bit more slanted.  The horizon cook chamber measures out "1.5" inches longer by the specs.  The warming plate looks a bit narrower on the Yoder.  If you get the rd special you get 20" wheels vs 16".   Not a big deal unless you move it a lot.   I think they are pretty equal.  I would pick whichever one has the lowest cost to get it to your house.


----------

